# T3 super 60 VS t3/t4......



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

so i swaped mine out this afternoon here are the pics of the 2 for comparision...


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

Why did you swap them out? Your power goals lessened.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (MDTurborocco)*

not so mutch lessened but changed, it was a highway killer but not much fun around town.. the wg and oil seals went south and i got a good price on this so I am gonn rebuild the t3/t4 and see what i like beter


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

have i told u b4 U SUCK!!!!
A lot of air that is, hahaha, nice pics for comparision, keep us updated on how ur super sixty feels


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

funny coming from someone who was praising the t3/t4 over the t3








jk lemme know how you like it.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Boragirl03)*

jk lemme know how you like it.[/QUOTE]
yeah me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i run a t3/t4 and i'm thinkin about going to the super 60 when it goes out.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Boragirl03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boragirl03* »_funny coming from someone who was praising the t3/t4 over the t3








jk lemme know how you like it.

what can i say i saw the light


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

I've heard a few people mention they prefered T3's to T3/T4's for street use. I would certainly like to try one eventually to see how it compares to my T3/T04B Super-S trim ...


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Agtronic)*

yea i have both, I am gonna rebuild the t3/t4b . its a 50 trim stg2 wheel .48 ar


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

Ah, so it's a T3/T04E 50 trim ... that's a great turbo. You find it too laggy?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Agtronic)*

evil - when did you see boost on your t3/t04e turbo?


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (vdubspeed)*

i have the same turbo, it is really fun to drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (vdubspeed)*

well i saw boost by 3k. about 5 psi.. and max boost was about 4500 rpm. so imo the fun of the powerband was like 1600 rpm


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

I've been saying this on Vortex for a year, finally people will stop flaming me in PM's. Super 60! 
Or you could try a smaller t3/t04e... 40 trims are available, sadly few have used them.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Kor)*

I like my T3/T04B Super-S trim. I get 10 psi by 2500. It has a flow map similar to a T3 60 trim ... I heard that the T3/T04E 40 trim would be a great turbo for a 2.0L. More efficient at higher boost, but spools like a T3 60 trim. I wonder how big the compressor housing is on that one. (Physically).


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Agtronic)*

evil/anyone else who wants to answer - you said you saw boost at 3k but that's on a 8V right? Wouldn't a 16V spool faster because of better flow or am I smokin grass?
thanks,
Jason


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

it would


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Agtronic)*

The T3/T04e 40 trim housing is bigger than a Super 60 which is one reason it is not used more often I think.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_evil/anyone else who wants to answer - you said you saw boost at 3k but that's on a 8V right? Wouldn't a 16V spool faster because of better flow or am I smokin grass?
thanks,
Jason

Correct! BTW, my Supa60 spools at 1600.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Correct! BTW, my Supa60 spools at 1600.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Correct! BTW, my Supa60 spools at 1600.

that's a little to early for my blood...any my 020


----------



## ClockwOrk (Oct 18, 2004)

loving my super 60 aswell! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (ClockwOrk)*

Just for my personal curiosity because I have no experience with either one; how would the Super60 stack up next to a T3/T04 .36 trim?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_well i saw boost by 3k. about 5 psi.. and max boost was about 4500 rpm. 

really???
I have run a t3/t4e and get 8psi at 3k








edit:
oh- i do run stock 10:1 compression http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 12:44 AM 10-19-2004_


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
really???
I have run a t3/t4e and get 8psi at 3k








edit:
oh- i do run stock 10:1 compression http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by GTijoejoe at 12:44 AM 10-19-2004_


so do i??? as far as compression goes stock is more like 9.1:1on most 8v's


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_

so do i??? as far as compression goes stock is more like 9.1:1on most 8v's


you sure?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (veedub11)*

yea the vr's have higher , (some of the real early aba's had almost 8.5:1) .... this is why if you stack 2 aba head gaskets to drop it a full point of compression it goes to 8.1:1


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

I wonder how my t3/t04b 60/63 is gonna feel on my 2.0L


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

Stock C/r is actually roughly 9.4:1, some books say 10:1 though
hth
Paul


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (killa)*

2.0L MKIV 02-present it is 10:1. Think 99.5-01 is the same, pretty sure, although i could be wrong.


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Boragirl03)*

I thought x-flow was 10.5:1?


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Batan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Batan* »_I thought x-flow was 10.5:1?


been told over and over again that it was 10:1, but that is what vw says.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Boragirl03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boragirl03* »_
been told over and over again that it was 10:1, but that is what vw says.









10:1 advertised, more like mid 9's








hth
Paul


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
10:1 advertised, more like mid 9's








hth
Paul

your talking aba???? or all???


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

id have to agree... the super 60 is better for the 8v's mid range power... those heads dont flow enough for a t3/t4... i'd leave that to the 16v's and above...


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_id have to agree... the super 60 is better for the 8v's mid range power... those heads dont flow enough for a t3/t4... i'd leave that to the 16v's and above...

bingo ...... you got my whole idea


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_id have to agree... the super 60 is better for the 8v's mid range power... those heads dont flow enough for a t3/t4... i'd leave that to the 16v's and above...

That's cool you all found what you like and that's the great part about our hobby, everybody likes something different.
I look at people like Joel, Jim, Allen, Zach...those guys ran some decent turbos on thier 8vt's, not sure how their mid range power was, musta been pretty damn good if you ask me, the numbers(track times) show it. A couple of those drove on the streets too, not just the track. I almost went for a t3s60, but I am glad I didn't. I run high compression, stock pistons,wicked ign. map,and am having a blast with it. The turbo that is currently on the car is a t3t4h3stage3.48housing. I gives some good midrange power. I can honestly say it is not an AEG mexican head I use either. For 20bucks I got a 95ABA head(german cause the bowls are bigger), I rebuilt it(still needs new lifters tho) with a home grown port job.My problem is air filtering. I went from a 6" nuespeed(freebie) k&n type to a 12"x6"x3" k&n cone filter, and I am still starving the compressor under hard accel. Hot diggity dog, my crossflow flows better than the k&n will allow??I feel the stock ABA lower intake restricts the flow, compare that lower intake to an AEG. The ports are only a couple mil bigger in dia, but it all adds up to being able to flow for the larger turbo. I dont spin tires in 4th gear with the t3t4, but that is fine with me.. like I said, everybody likes something different, just my .02 . Cheers!










_Modified by jettatech at 9:59 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (jettatech)*

I think the spool on both of your turbos should be very close. I mean the 50 trim 48 A/R T3/T4 [stage three wheel] spools about the same as The GT28rs on the 1.8t so if any at all the super sixty should spool very near these too. I have also been told the super 60 has a bigger shaft than the reg 60trim which affects spool. The turbo I ran prior to the 50 trim I am running now was a 60 trim T3 with a 63 A/R exhaust which flows very close to the super-sixty. I will tell you th difference between the spool of the 60 trim and the T3/T4 is negligible as compared to the gain in power. I think the T3/T4 Is a much smoother animal and does not fall on it's face at 6000-6500 RPM.
Just an opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (DubGray1.8T)*

well as I am having problems with controling boost , i am not shure wich is beter . as soon as i get things sorted i report back


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*

Hi all,
I have an Audi TT 20V 1.8T 180HP.
I want to rip out the k03 that come with it and i was pretty much sold on the t3super60 trim. 
did some research on it, and determined that full boost will occur @ 3k or less rpm. it flows better than a k04-022 on the 225 TT. rated up to 350HP. I was advised that the turbo will also produce boost /power through the whole power band. 
after reading some of these posts, it is my understanding that my 20v will spool a bigger turbo just as well?
Can i get some feedback/input as to what other alternatives i can use to a t3super60 trim that will produce more power and will give me stock like spool? (full boost @ 3k or less, maybe even full boost at 3500?)


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_well as I am having problems with controling boost , i am not shure wich is beter . as soon as i get things sorted i report back

What are you using to controll boost?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_I wonder how my t3/t04b 60/63 is gonna feel on my 2.0L









Just fine....and the .63 exaust won't choke the exaust flow on top end.
Stop all the madness with the .48 exaust housings on t3/t4 turbo's or any turbo for that mater....unless you like a power curve like this..........









Which sucks in my opinion


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 11:09 AM 9-26-2007_


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

i was my understanding that a .48 AR will give near stock max boost spool up. but the super 60 will still keep 20+ lbs of boost at redline.


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Just fine....and the .63 exaust won't choke the exaust flow on top end.
Stop all the madness with the .48 exaust housings on t3/t4 turbo's or any turbo for that mater....unless you like a power curve like this..........









Which sucks in my opinion



oh man, thank goodness i got rid of my .48


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (91gl)*

.48 is the gay......
Still working on the new setup....
But all ready gained 60+ WHP


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Salsa GTI)*

how would a boner stock 2.0 8v fare with a t3/t4 50 trim with .63 AR?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_how would a boner stock 2.0 8v fare with a t3/t4 50 trim with .63 AR?

NIce do it.......48 is the lame............
You will be happy
You need software/Stand-alone...and injectors.....and be willing to have fun


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i got a T3-T04b .63 hot side .60 cold side 
the exhaust wheel is now upgraded to stage 1.5 
this turbo is kinda big but i see 3-4 psi at 3300 rpms and kicks to 15 at 4-4.5k if i give it enough load 3rd gear or uphill

makes a good highway killer but not so cool on a drag strip or from stops


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

And what is the problem?
What are the rest of your specs?


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

not a problem actually but kinda laggy sometimes .
sometimes lag is great sometimes you dont want it !
i was just telling what type or turbo i had running now
i got a fresh 2l 16v with lowered CR approx 8:1 CR , ligthened flywheel (13lbs) ,
ported head , SRI , VR6 TB , 42lbs injectors, tubular manifold, full 3" custom catback , MegaSquirt&ExtraEDIS , Wideband O2 , 16v cable tranny
all this in a 900kg mk2








still in tuning with Megasquirt optimistic on a 250 at the wheels at 15-16psi
see sig for pic link


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
NIce do it.......48 is the lame............
You will be happy
You need software/Stand-alone...and injectors.....and be willing to have fun









i already have the c2 42lb software running a regular t3. i actually am looking to upgrade. im guessing a t3/t4 60 trim with .63AR would be alittle too much then?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_
i already have the c2 42lb software running a regular t3. i actually am looking to upgrade. im guessing a t3/t4 60 trim with .63AR would be alittle too much then?

I would run that on a 2.0 16v for 400hp


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (GTijoejoe)*

ok, so ill stick to the 50 trim


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I would run that on a 2.0 16v for 400hp









True.....new dyno run.....It's only the begining.....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
True.....new dyno run.....It's only the begining.....









sweet numbers, how much boost you pushing this time salsa?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: T3 super 60 VS t3/t4...... (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
sweet numbers, how much boost you pushing this time salsa?

till it max's the injectors.....then I'm building megasquirt.....I will push it untill it explodes








Anything over 300 will be enough....but nothing less will do


----------



## manuellcd (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_i got a T3-T04b .63 hot side .60 cold side 
the exhaust wheel is now upgraded to stage 1.5 
this turbo is kinda big but i see 3-4 psi at 3300 rpms and kicks to 15 at 4-4.5k if i give it enough load 3rd gear or uphill

makes a good highway killer but not so cool on a drag strip or from stops

I want to change my t3s60 (in a 1.8t audi-a3) for an t3-t04e 50 trim 0.48 a/r. I don´t know if its a good step. my best et on a drag strip was 13.02 with a t3s60.I want to get a better time on a strip drag, so i want to get some more hp. What would you recommend me?.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (manuellcd)*

wow...this thread is old. That was an engine and turbo ago..


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

keep in mind that just saying .48 hotside without state the turbine wheel is pretty much meaningless. a .48/5 will outflow a .63/1 by miles.


----------



## manuellcd (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_keep in mind that just saying .48 hotside without state the turbine wheel is pretty much meaningless. a .48/5 will outflow a .63/1 by miles.

Well i want to buy this turbo : http://boostfactory.net/produc...d=105
Is it better than the t3s60? What turbine housing a/r do you recommend me? i wanna get some more power and better drag split time. Also i am getting 630cc inyectors. Thanks for ur help.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (manuellcd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manuellcd* »_
Well i want to buy this turbo : http://boostfactory.net/produc...d=105
Is it better than the t3s60? What turbine housing a/r do you recommend me? i wanna get some more power and better drag split time. Also i am getting 630cc inyectors. Thanks for ur help. 


That turbo is a T3/T4 50 trim, i know that you might get confused if you're not sure on how to find the trim since one number's bigger than the other, but you can go to the FAQ's and see where i wrote the compressor trim formula as seen here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...32939
The T04E 50 trim is a special performance like T-series wheel, very efficient, seen as much as 502whp with a big turbine side on a 2L 16v mitsubishi from a local. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and get this, on pump gas...


----------

